# St. Louis going West what path would you take?



## albertson (Feb 19, 2014)

There's 6 states you could go through (North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas Oklahoma, and Texas) you could go through. What path would you take to get your favorite westward destination? 

I would probably go through Kansas to Colorado but hitchhiking is illegal in Utah and Nevada. Anyone ever hitched highway 80 to Sacramento?


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 19, 2014)

I had decent luck in Utah, but Green River was tough. I didn't go along 80 in that region, I stuck to 70. SLC is very hard to hitch out of too, it took me a couple days. Hope this helps


----------

